
Microsoft Ebooks Will Stop Working Because It's Shutting Down a DRM Server - notinversed
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/3k3wkk/microsoft-ebooks-will-stop-working-because-its-shutting-down-a-drm-server
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20297331](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20297331)

------
superasn
ffmpeg allows me to turn my audible books into mp3 as I like to listen to them
using smart audiobook player.

Isn't there a script to do the same for Microsoft too?

